# Pokemon Stuff



## Slythe Nightmoon (Aug 26, 2017)

Ever get confused while reading a Pokemon's name? Just ask me and I'll tell you the joke or real-life cousin.

If you want fusions, go to my Pokemon Fusion Shop over here.
http://forums.dragonflycave.com/showthread.php?p=667734#post667734

Fakemon suggestions are open here, too! Just ask me for an idea, and I'll give you one! You can add stuff you want for it, too.

Replies will take a while due to other stuff.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 4, 2018)

I started a pokemon manga collection this year pretty much.

Only got 3 books so far xD But it'll grow. Ohhhh it'll grow. I want it to grow. Hehe :3


----------

